# Thoughts on lodge Hibachi/biscuit pan



## vilasman (Aug 29, 2010)

Do any of you have the lodge hibachi or the cast iron muffin or bisquit pans? I would be grilling for 2 at the most, probably mostly myself and probably the biggest thing would be a rack of lamb.
As for the bisquit, corn bread and muffin pans i would probably get 2 or three of them so I can rotate them in and out of the oven so i can keep things moving. 
I would be comparing the lodge pans to anolon non stick


----------



## roadfix (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had my Lodge hibachi for a couple of years now.  It's a great little grill, and nicely designed.  I often use it when I don't have to grill for the whole family.  It adds nice grill marks.


----------



## rgunn1 (Jul 15, 2013)

roadfix said:


> I've had my Lodge hibachi for a couple of years now.  It's a great little grill, and nicely designed.  I often use it when I don't have to grill for the whole family.  It adds nice grill marks.



I found this when I searched google for "Lodge Hibachi Grill" and love that little table.  Would you have more pics or information on the table and/or its construction?


----------

